
Early Measurements of Intel’s 3DXPoint Persistent Memory DIMMs - kristianp
https://www.sigarch.org/early-measurements-of-intels-3dxpoint-persistent-memory-dimms/
======
dv_dt
A little disappointed that there is no comparison with an nvme ssd.

